# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Η ζωή στην καινούρια κλούβα

## pantzikis

Η καινουρια κλουβα στηθηκε στο σαλονι.Θα ηθελα τις παρατηρησεις σας.

----------


## teo24

Παρατηρησεις εεεεε.Νομιζω η μαλλον ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχω να κανω καμια.Και η κλουβα μ'αρεσει πολυ αλλα και τα μικρα σου ειναι το ενα πιο ομορφο απ τ'αλλο.Εμενα μ'αρεσει πιο πολυ το μπλε.Συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου.

----------


## lagreco69

Τασο ειναι υπεροχη η κλουβα!!! θα την χαρουν πολυ τα μικρα σου. το μονο που μπορω να πω! ειναι οτι η ταιστρα δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι κατω απο τις καρυδες που κουρνιαζουν γιατι την γεμιζουν κουτσουλιες, καλο θα ηταν να την εβαζες καπου αλλου! χωρος υπαρχει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ ωραία η κλούβα και τα πουλάκια ένα κι ένα! Ειδικά το μπλε είναι κουκλάκι ζωγραφιστό!

Αν είχα να κάνω μια τόση δα παρατήρηση, θα ήταν ίσως να βάλεις μερικά παιχνιδάκια ακόμα (π.χ. κανένα με καμπανάκια) για να έχουν να απασχολούν τα ράμφη τους, αφού ως γνωστόν είναι μαστροχαλαστές τα lovebirds!
Αλλά μπορεί να το έχεις σκεφτεί ήδη, ή να μην πρόλαβες ακόμα να τα βάλεις, οπότε πιστεύω θα το κάνεις σύντομα!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!!!! Χιλια μπραβο!!!!!

Σχαρα στον πατο θα βαλεις??? δοκιμασε να βαλεις τις ταιστρες σχεδον στον πατο  και να μην εχει απο πανω πατηθρες γιατι ειναι πανυψηλο το κλουβι και ειναι αμαρτια να μην το εκμεταλευονται! αν το φαι ειναι κατω... θελουν δεν θελουν!

----------


## pantzikis

Τις ταιστρες θα τις μετακινησω. Ειναι αυτες που μαζευουν τα σπορια απο κατω. Δεν γεμιζουν τον τοπο και ξερω ποσο τρωνε. Παιχνιδια θα βαλω. Σε πετ σοπ της θεσσαλονικης δεν βρηκα ποικιλια. Ξερει κανεις να μου  προτεινει καποιο μαγαζι;Στον πατο εχει πλεγμα κατω απο το συρταρι. Δεν θα βαλω κατι απο πανω. Ο πατος ειναι συρταρωτός και βολευει στο καθαρισμα. Παντως το βραδυ κοιμουνται στις καρυδες πολλες φορες ανα δυο.Το φως ειναι πληρους φασματος και αναβει 4 ωρες το πρωι που ειναι σχετικα σκοτεινα στο σαλονι.

----------


## mitsman

Τασο οι ταιστρες ειναι οι λεγομενες αυτοματου ταισματος και δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις ποσο εφαγαν.... ο μονος τροπος για να ελεγχεις ποσο τρωνε ειναι η καθημερινη αλλαγη της τροφης με την αναγκαια ποσοτητα τροφης!!!
Ο πατος καλα θα ηταν να ειχε σχαρα για να μην πατανε η ακομη και να τρωνε τις κουτσουλιες τους... βεβαια επειδη ειναι στο σαλονι θα καθαριζεις αρκετα συχνα οποτε δεν ειναι προβλημα.... τι λαμπα ειναι αυτη και ποσο κοστιζει??? μπορεις να μας δωσεις πληροφοριες γιατι με μαλωσαν οτι τα πουλακια μου ειναι στα μαυρα τα σκοταδια και σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι για αυτο αλλα δεν ξερω τι!Αυτη η λαμπα ισως ειναι αυτο που χρειαζομαι!

----------


## geog87

πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου!!!μπραβο!!!!το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι τα μικρα σου θα ειναι τρισευτυχισμενα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantzikis

> Τασο οι ταιστρες ειναι οι λεγομενες αυτοματου ταισματος και δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις ποσο εφαγαν.... ο μονος τροπος για να ελεγχεις ποσο τρωνε ειναι η καθημερινη αλλαγη της τροφης με την αναγκαια ποσοτητα τροφης!!!
> Ο πατος καλα θα ηταν να ειχε σχαρα για να μην πατανε η ακομη και να τρωνε τις κουτσουλιες τους... βεβαια επειδη ειναι στο σαλονι θα καθαριζεις αρκετα συχνα οποτε δεν ειναι προβλημα.... τι λαμπα ειναι αυτη και ποσο κοστιζει??? μπορεις να μας δωσεις πληροφοριες γιατι με μαλωσαν οτι τα πουλακια μου ειναι στα μαυρα τα σκοταδια και σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι για αυτο αλλα δεν ξερω τι!Αυτη η λαμπα ισως ειναι αυτο που χρειαζομαι!


Eλεγχω ποσο εφαγαν απο τα τσοφλια που μαζευουν οι ταιστρες.Βλεπω ολα τα πουλια να τρωνε κανονικα . Γλυτώνω τα τσοφλια και ειναι το κλουβι καθαροτερο. Η λαμπα ειναι τυπου power compact osram πληρους φασματος και λειτουργει με μετασχηματιστη.Το καλο ειναι οτι με 35v αποδίδει 5000 λουμεν σταθερη φωτεινωτητα.Μπορουν να βρεθουν σε μεγαλο ηλεκτρολογικο καταστημα κατοπιν παραγγελιας.Mπορεις εναλλακτικα να βαλεις μια t5 πληρους φασματος.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η κάθετη ανάπτυξη της συστοιχίας των κλουβιών σε ορόφους, εμποδίζει τον τεχνητό φωτισμό που βρίσκετε συνήθως στην οροφή του εκτροφείου να φωτίσει επαρκώς τα  χαμηλότερα κλουβιά.* 
*Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το κατέβασμα  της πηγής του φωτός χαμηλότερα, συμβάλει στην ορθότερη κατανομή του φωτός στα χαμηλότερα τμήματα των κλουβιών.
*

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ωραια κλουβα!! Θα την ευχαριστηθουν τα μικρα σου!! Κανε οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια δεν εχω να πω τιποτα αλλο..

----------


## panos70

Ποπο πανεμορφα πολυχρωμα ζαχαρωτα

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Πολύ όμορφα τα παπαγαλάκια σου από χρώματα και ειδικά το μπλε.. Μια παρατήρηση μόνο.. Γιατί τον φωτισμό δεν τον έβαλες την κόγχη της οροφής βγάζοντας τρύπα και να μπαίνει συρταρωτή μέσα η λάμπα με ένα αντανακλαστήρα από πάνω της. Θα είχες ομοιόμορφη κατανομή φωτισμού προς τα κάτω...

----------


## PAIANAS

Πανέμορφα όλα ..Συμφωνώ με την παρατήρηση του Νίκου και έχω και μια απορία ..Στο σαλόνι έγραψες ότι τα'χεις ?

----------


## pantzikis

> Πολύ όμορφα τα παπαγαλάκια σου από χρώματα και ειδικά το μπλε.. Μια παρατήρηση μόνο.. Γιατί τον φωτισμό δεν τον έβαλες την κόγχη της οροφής βγάζοντας τρύπα και να μπαίνει συρταρωτή μέσα η λάμπα με ένα αντανακλαστήρα από πάνω της. Θα είχες ομοιόμορφη κατανομή φωτισμού προς τα κάτω...


Η κλουβα εσωτερικα επανω εχει ταβανι.Η σκεπη ειναι χωριστη εξωτερικα.Θα μπει ανακλαστηρας για να κατευθυνει το φως προς τα κατω.

----------


## moukou

κατι τετοια βλεπω και νιωθω πολυ αχρηστος.λιγες φορες που προσπαθησα να φτιαξω κατι παιχνιδακια για τα κοκατιελ μου και αυτα τα καταστρεψανε μεσα σε λιγες μερες.μπραβο για την δουλεια σου.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη (moukou) αν δεν παιδευτείς δε μαθαίνεις ...και κάθε προσπάθεια με την εξάσκηση είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη ..ξαναπροσπάθησε, άχρηστος δεν είναι κανένας ..''αδούλευτος'' στο κάθε αντικείμενο, ίσως .

*Κι εγώ δεν έχω πετύχει την αυγοτροφή του jk αλλά που θα μου πάει ..τα πρώτα εκατό χρόνια είναι δύσκολα ..

----------


## jk21

> *Κι εγώ *δεν έχω πετύχει* την αυγοτροφή του jk αλλά που θα μου πάει ..τα πρώτα εκατό χρόνια είναι δύσκολα ..


για να πετυχεις ή μη πρεπει να δοκιμασεις .... πες μου οτι δοκιμασες εστω και μια φορα και θα μια μερα δεν θα πω κακο λογο για ιδιοκτητη γειτονικης σου βιομ τηλεπικοινωνιων  !  φτου φτου φτου μονο που τον σκεφτηκα  ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Όχι ρε φίλε ..δε δοκίμασα ..έχω ακόμη κάμποση panstoncino dolce forno ..

----------


## tsatsaroo0n

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.. Μ-Π-Ρ-Α-Β-Ο!!

----------


## greg23

Η αναπαραγωγή τους γίνετε μέσα σε αυτή την κλούβα?

----------


## pantzikis

> η αναπαραγωγή τους γίνετε μέσα σε αυτή την κλούβα?


eκτροφεας μου ειπε οτι μπορω να βαλω 2-3 φωλιες και οταν τις χρησιμοποιήσουν να μεταφερω τα πουλια το βραδυ, που λογικα κοιμουνται μεσα μαζι, με τη φωλια σε χωριστο κλουβι ζευγαρωστρα.δεν το δοκίμασα αλλα σκεφτομαι το φεβρουαριο να το τολμησω.

----------


## jim4

Αν πας να βγαλεις τη φωλια μαζι με τους παπαγαλους το βραδυ που κοιμουνται μεσα θα ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΗΘΟΥΝ !! (αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο που λες πιο πανω).Μηπως να τα πιασεις με χαμηλο φωτισμο σου ειπε?

----------


## ninos

Εαν και πάντα καναρίνια είχα, γενικός η ιδέα αυτή Τάσο μου φαίνεται κατά 100% λανθασμένη.  Το καλύτερο που θα πρέπει να κάνεις, είναι ζευγαρώστρες και το κάθε ζευγάρι σε δικό του χώρο.

----------


## lagreco69

Η σωστη αναπαραγωγη μικρου μεγεθους παπαγαλου γινεται σε κλουβες 76αρες ανα ζευγαρι. βαζουμε μεσα το ζευγαρι το αφηνουμε ενα μηνα να μαθει το νεο κλουβι! μετα κανουμε 40 ημερες αυστηρα διατροφικη προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης και οταν βλεπουμε εντονα βατεματα! μονο τοτε μπαινει η φωλια. οπως σου ειπε να το κανεις ο εκτροφεας θα ξυπνησουν η θα βγουν απο την φωλια σε καινουριο χωρο που δεν γνωριζουν! και θα πανικοβληθουν!! μονο ορεξη για ζευγαρωμα δεν θα εχουν μετα, η ακομα και να εχουν θα ειναι μια στρεσαρισμενη γεννα, το οποιο στρες θα περασει και στους νεοσσους! ειναι λαθος ο τροπος που αντιμετωπίζει τα πτηνα του αυτος ο εκτροφεας.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ρε, παιδια εχω μια απορια.. πως ξεχωριζουμε τα ζευγαρια?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι ευκολα!! εδω εξηγω μερικους τροπους, αλλα μονο το test dna ειναι αλανθαστο! 
{Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Οχι ευκολα!! εδω εξηγω μερικους τροπους, αλλα μονο το test dna ειναι αλανθαστο! 
> {Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους


Δεν με καταλαβες νομιζω, Δημητρη! Εγω ρωτησα πως ξεχωριζουμε εαν δυο πουλακια ειναι ζευγαρι μεταξυ τους ή οχι! Κι οχι πως ξεχωριζουμε το φυλλο :winky:  Φιλικα!

----------


## mariakappa

η κλουβα σου ειναι υπεροχη.μονο μια συμβουλη εχω και οχι παρατηρηση.την ροζ πετρα αλατων να την αποφευγεις.εχει χρωστικες ουσιες και επιπλεον χρωματιζει τις κουτσουλιες των πουλιων πραγμα που εμποδιζει τον ελεγχο τους.

----------


## lagreco69

> Δεν με καταλαβες νομιζω, Δημητρη! Εγω ρωτησα πως ξεχωριζουμε εαν δυο πουλακια ειναι ζευγαρι μεταξυ τους ή οχι! Κι οχι πως ξεχωριζουμε το φυλλο Φιλικα!


Θα δεις να φιλιουνται και να  ταιζονται, να καθαριζονται, να κοιμουνται πλαι πλαι! αλλα υπαρχουν καποιες περιπτωσεις που lovebirds του ιδιου φυλου, συμπεριφερονται σαν ζευγαρι. το σιγουρο ειναι οταν δεις βατεματα και συμπεριφορα για ετοιμασια φωλιας! δηλαδη η θηλυκια θα βγαζει και θα μασαει τα πουπουλα της και θα τα αφηνει σε μια γωνια του πατου.

----------


## Peri27

ΣΠΙΤΑΡΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΤΙΣΕΣ!!!!ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΑ!!!  :Happy:  







!

----------


## Sandra

Τέλειο και το κλουβί αλλά και τα Lovebirds σου είναι πανέμορφα.  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ποοοο πανεμορφα τα πουλακια σου και το κλουβι πολι καλο!!!

----------

